# Martin Archery Clothes Close Out!



## SSarcher52 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Martin Shooter Shirt*

Please tell me where I can find the green & yellow & black Martin Shooter Shirt in XXL. Thanks


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

I went to the link but wasn't able to find any shooter shirts listed for $5.00 even when you got to check out they were full price. Could you please supply item #'s of close out shirts.


----------



## Holo (Feb 12, 2004)

After 6 years they are probably long gone.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

Remind me to start looking at the thread date


----------

